# Can we use Ex Police Cars ( Crown Victorias to Uber)



## Magellan (Dec 8, 2017)

I have heard conflicting reports on the use of P71 Crown Vics for Uber. Can anyone confirm that they are using one for a considerable amount of time without being deactivated ???? 
Who is using an ex police p71 out there ???

I went to the green light hub here in Miami, and they said one can use any 4 door vehicle that seats 5 and has 4 doors........ but are unmarked ex govt cars prohibited ?????

Shine some light on this please...


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm sure you can use ex police cars. In fact there's a really good chance that many of your pax have already been in the backseat of that car.


----------



## Magellan (Dec 8, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I'm sure you can use ex police cars. In fact there's a really good chance that many of your pax have already been in the backseat of that car.


LOL..

Anyone using p71 that can confirm


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I can't imagine being able to use police cars. When I was looking for AWD for Taurus on web search a year and a half ago, it brought me to a police car listing from a dealer whom had about three. The seats are plastic and had nothing in the back except plastic hard seats. No window switches or handles. Unless it's a under cover or something, can't imagine you being able to use them. Our agreement is to allow all windows to go up and down and doors open... Some of those cars you would have to get out and let passenger out. Lol


----------



## daviceras (Aug 8, 2017)

Magellan said:


> I have heard conflicting reports on the use of P71 Crown Vics for Uber. Can anyone confirm that they are using one for a considerable amount of time without being deactivated ????
> Who is using an ex police p71 out there ???
> 
> I went to the green light hub here in Miami, and they said one can use any 4 door vehicle that seats 5 and has 4 doors........ but are unmarked ex govt cars prohibited ?????
> ...


Everything is possible in this world


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I seen multiple listings for older crown vic police interceptor cars and they all have three seats and seat belts and looks like windows and switches ( and plain looking, no markings outside but a laptop holder in front) I can't see why you couldn't use a crown vic police interceptor......when I was looking at newer 2014 -16 Taurus AWD they had the plastic seats and stripped to the bone on everything. You can get a 2011 crown vic police car for the 7,000 range with 60,000 miles.....kinda of nice deal for a rideshare, but I'm sure gas mileage sucks


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

Lyft and Uber used to prohibit all Crown Vics, not sure if that’s still the case. I’d imagine they wouldn’t look too highly upon a beat to crap, ex-cop CV, but maybe they’d be a bit more lenient with a civilian version or a Grand Marquis.


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

Ive seen 2012 hemi chargers for like 7-9k in pretty decent shape with a regular backseat.... probably pretty comfy back there, but its a hemi so figure on 12 gallons per mile....


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

i've seen a uber car with a Taurus that has the police search light on it


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Magellan said:


> I have heard conflicting reports on the use of P71 Crown Vics for Uber. Can anyone confirm that they are using one for a considerable amount of time without being deactivated ????
> Who is using an ex police p71 out there ???
> 
> I went to the green light hub here in Miami, and they said one can use any 4 door vehicle that seats 5 and has 4 doors........ but are unmarked ex govt cars prohibited ?????
> ...


 Yes, sirens, lights and all other features.


----------



## Magellan (Dec 8, 2017)

I have seen a lot of beat to crap p71 and ex police cars out there, but at the same time, I have seen some that are in superb condition and very well maintained. I have seen A LOT that are super clean and in way better condition than civilian cars. The Crown Vics are built for heavy duty use, and they are super reliable, rugged interior does not suffer either under extreme use, as when pax are constantly in and out.... They also dont depreciate much.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Magellan said:


> I have heard conflicting reports on the use of P71 Crown Vics for Uber. Can anyone confirm that they are using one for a considerable amount of time without being deactivated ????
> Who is using an ex police p71 out there ???
> 
> I went to the green light hub here in Miami, and they said one can use any 4 door vehicle that seats 5 and has 4 doors........ but are unmarked ex govt cars prohibited ?????
> ...


 I drove one of those for a taxi company. Not worth it doing UberX with at 22 gallon tank and a 8 cylinder police engine.

Trade it in if you can.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> I drove one of those for a taxi company. Not worth it doing UberX with at 22 gallon tank and a 8 cylinder police engine.
> 
> Trade it in if you can.


They use a lot of gasoline- which wasn't a huge issue when it cost 1.15 a gallon. But they are durable, and with vinyl seats and rubber floors, they are great for patrons with less than perfect control of their bodily functions.

Further, they have large trunks to carry a lot of luggage from the airport.


----------



## Magellan (Dec 8, 2017)

So can they be used ??


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Magellan said:


> So can they be used ??


It's not worth it. I seen somebody driving a Chevy Impala for Uber.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Magellan said:


> So can they be used ??


Not for long, you'll go broke trying to fill them with gasoline


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Not for long, you'll go broke trying to fill them with gasoline


They burn A LOT more the gasoline of the Toyota camry and have no advantages beyond cargo room.

The camry even has better acceleration and their tops are comparable.

The ratio is about double the gas burned.

for every 1 miles i did in a grand marquis or Crown victoria (same difference) i could do 2 in the Camry with the same amount of gas.

If gas prices go up substantially your looking at $50-$55 in gas for every 250 miles driven. This is the worst i've personally had in a taxi ($75 in California)


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> They burn A LOT more the gasoline of the Toyota camry and have no advantages beyond cargo room.
> 
> The camry even has better acceleration and their tops are comparable.


Crown Vics are considerably heavier than a Camry- which really isn't a tiny car either- and that helps get it through snow and other adverse weather phenomenon.

Of course a lot of folks do their ubering in Corollas and other smaller cars which are a lot less heavy duty. A Camry is at least a family car that is at least medium duty.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> i've seen a uber car with a Taurus that has the police search light on it


That will be great finding people in the busy bar areas, and of course slowing down traffic for yourself as every thinks you are a cop lol


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Pros: Will probably have vinyl seats and floor mats making it easy to clean. May still have spot light to look for addresses, etc. (although many PDs now remove these as well so they can reuse). Large vehicle with plenty of room (assuming that they likely removed the "cage"). Very popular vehicle that even though no longer made, there should still be parts aplenty for repair, etc.

Cons: Gas guzzler (most PDs have switched to better MPG Impalas, Tauruses, etc. because of this reason). May be a rough ride as many police cars were modified with very stiff suspensions for better handling during pursuits, etc. so you will feel every little bump and crack in the road. 

In many markets, they may not be allowed to use for Uber/Lyft. You would just have to check on your local Uber/Lyft website for approved/prohibited vehicles or check with your local hub. This may be dependent on local laws and not so much Uber/Lyft policy.


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

I use a 14 year old Grand Marquis black paint / black leather and pax love it, especially groups of 4 or 5.

It's a guzzler, about 16mpg while ubering. I've done the math and I would earn about a dollar more per hour if I had a compact.
But I love the big smooth ride, V8 rear drive power and old-school body on frame construction.


----------



## Purple crown vic (Jan 11, 2018)

Magellan said:


> I have heard conflicting reports on the use of P71 Crown Vics for Uber. Can anyone confirm that they are using one for a considerable amount of time without being deactivated ????
> Who is using an ex police p71 out there ???
> 
> I went to the green light hub here in Miami, and they said one can use any 4 door vehicle that seats 5 and has 4 doors........ but are unmarked ex govt cars prohibited ?????
> ...





Magellan said:


> I have heard conflicting reports on the use of P71 Crown Vics for Uber. Can anyone confirm that they are using one for a considerable amount of time without being deactivated ????
> Who is using an ex police p71 out there ???
> 
> I went to the green light hub here in Miami, and they said one can use any 4 door vehicle that seats 5 and has 4 doors........ but are unmarked ex govt cars prohibited ?????
> ...


Im on my 3rd year using one


----------



## MercDuke (Nov 18, 2017)

You can use any car you'd like, if you catch the children in the Green Light Hub in a good mood. Maybe bring some candy or crayons if you think they might question your vehicle!


----------



## Digital_Utopia (Nov 12, 2018)

I'm debating whether or not it would be worth it. Still have to get my inspection, which shouldn't be a problem. It just might be a little _too_ ex-police car to not interfere with picking up passengers.


----------



## MercDuke (Nov 18, 2017)

Unless you enjoy working for free you need a car that gets at least 30 mpg. And I would give you a bad rating if you picked me up, as a Rider, in that car. Why wouldn't you get a used Toyota or Kia, a decent 4 door sedan with good gas mileage? Rethink your car choice.

Oops I didnt realize this was an old thread.


----------



## Digital_Utopia (Nov 12, 2018)

MercDuke said:


> Unless you enjoy working for free you need a car that gets at least 30 mpg. And I would give you a bad rating if you picked me up, as a Rider, in that car. Why wouldn't you get a used Toyota or Kia, a decent 4 door sedan with good gas mileage? Rethink your car choice.


Well, that seems against the spirit of the ratings. But anyway, I have to question the logic behind someone telling me that I'd be working for free with a vehicle that gets 14/18mpg, but then turns around and suggests I drop a few grand - minimum, on a different car. Wouldn't that, also, result in "working for free" until I make up the cost, it breaks down, or I, y'know, die from boredom from having to drive a Toyota or a Kia?

And for the record - the only reason I'm posting in this thread, is I was pointed here by a far more recent thread.


----------



## MercDuke (Nov 18, 2017)

No its exactly what the ratings are supposed to do, weed out the bad cars and the bad drivers. 1 Star for driving a piece of crap. The Purple Crown Vic guy is not driving that car anymore, I bet he isnt even a Rideshare Driver anymore. Haven't seen him at the Airport in maybe 6 months. You do what you want, my advice is just my opinion.


----------



## Digital_Utopia (Nov 12, 2018)

MercDuke said:


> No its exactly what the ratings are supposed to do, weed out the bad cars and the bad drivers.


You seem to be confusing "bad cars" for "perfectly fine cars I don't like". So what is it? You get too many low reviews, for stupid reasons, so you decided if you can't beat 'em, join 'em? Because I'm having some trouble understanding why a driver would condone such crap.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Its not difficult or expensive to replace pice back seats with stock.
Many departments keep the seats and throw them in car after suction sale


----------



## MercDuke (Nov 18, 2017)

WHO WOULD PAY to ride in a Police Car? This is America, maybe in your Country riding in a Cop Car is cool, here, it means you are having a very bad day.


----------

